# Stray-Feral Update and Med Question



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

I am a cat whisperer. Strays and Ferals find me - not the other way around. I can usually tame them pretty easily. On a very basic psychological level you see, I *am* the stray. I've *been* homeless and in even now being impoverished, I rely on food pantries and churches that serve meals, so yes, I readily identify with their plight. 

Anyhow, does anyone know of a place to get meds? I am pretty competent in dosing and treating, and most of them give me fair liberty in doing what I need to do when there are cuts, eye goops or whatever. When I first started caring for this colony of some 13 cats, I got Fishmox and Brewer's Yeast, and for my oldest guy who has stomatitis and had horrid raw patches from a flea allergy, I treated him with Prednisone tabs leftover from my cat who lost his battle last November. Happily, the old man's raw spots are gone and I'm currently waiting on flea treatment that my friend is sending to me in the mail. (I know people, lol) 

However, those people don't readily have what other things I need right now which primarily is Drontal - one of the strays who is now 3/4 my inside cat surely has worms. He's skinny as a rail and eats ALL the time. I know Drontal isn't that expensive, but understand here people, I'm not working and my son's ssi check doesn't go far. I also need ear mite meds or a solution/home remedy for this problem. 

ANY home remedies are welcome for that matter. Many of these cats have mouth/teeth issues that would really require dental care that I omg cannot afford, most have the ear mites, fleas, flea dirt up the ying-yang, cuts, bites here and there... you know how it is. Thanks in advance for resources and home remedies. Below is a pic of the old man, Grizzly. He looks far better tonight than in this photo, but you can see his poor mouth. Here is a link to my Flickr page/set of the strays if anyone cares to look. I try to bring their beauty to light: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sp202/sets/72157635207680504/


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know where you can find help with medicines and such, and hopefully someone will answer your question here. THey are really good, especially the ones who answer questions in this forum. There is a special place in heaven for you people that care for ferals like this  I just wanted to say bless you for doing what you do. People that have the compassion to care for these creatures just touch me. I saw a woman a few weeks ago, on the side of a very busy road, on a saturday morning, feeding a feral colony. She clearly didn't have much, she looked homeless, was on a bike with bags tied to it, and in the bags were her bowls and food and a jug of water. I'm so glad there are people like this in the world. Sometimes I am so disgusted and fed up with horrible people in this world, and good people like you give me a little hope. 

I hope you get some answers to your questions about how to get some help. I know here in FL, near where I live, there is a wonderful group that does TNR and they do so much for ferals and strays, and I wish there was a place like that in every city and state. 

Grizzly is a very handsome boy and lucky to have you looking out for him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am not sure where to go to, but I would start by maybe calling animal shelters, the pound, vet clinics to see if they can spare anything. Maybe putting an ad on Craiglist telling your story and asking for anybody with leftover cat medicine to please help you. I guess it is okay as long as it is not painkillers. If you could get the local paper to print a litthe article on the work you are doing and ask for any donations. The best way would be to open an account and have people send it in or maybe set up an account with a vet clinic and have the money sent to them to buy medicine. I hope this helps a little. I saw the pictures of your colony. They are beautiful. Thank you for caring for them.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just finished looking at your pictures  How sweet they are, even the one that growls but rubs against your leg while growling....I swear, sometimes these guys just don't know what to do. It's like they are torn between wanting to trust you, but still being afraid to trust at the same time.

Piggy looks exactly like a stray kitty that lived outside of an apartment I lived in, a long time ago. We just called him "the outdoor kitty", and we fed him and loved him and he was the smartest little guy I'd ever seen. 

You are awesome for caring for these cats


----------



## feralkit (Oct 20, 2013)

Find a Shelter | ASPCA

You care for some beautiful cats and take great photos of them!

I started going down this list and calling every number that looked like the rescue or shelter could help me with the kittens I found. I made around 30 calls and got 5 answers, and one message back. No one could lighten the load and nurse the kittens but I have resources now. It turns out that 2 people close to my location helped me with formula, meds and advice. They will also let me borrow traps to get my ferals spayed and notched for $2 per cat at a place they know about. 

http://www.aspca.org/adopt/shelters 

There may be other useful lists if you do some online searches.

Good luck! I hope you are as lucky as I. :-D


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Your picture looks just like the cat I feed in my backyard. Same mark on the tip of the nose, missing teeth so the tongue hangs out. Skinny and eats 2 cans of food a day. You aren't located in NJ are you?
Anyway, Amazon is a great source for less expensive pet supplies. I have purchased de-wormers and flea treatment from this site.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, feralkit! $2!! That is cheap. The TNR place near me does it for $15, and I thought that was cheap. 

Old Man Grizzly is very handsome! Your black/white feral with the beat up ears looks a lot like my feral, Mr. Kitty. I can't get close enough of him to take a picture though! He's not a fan of mine after I had him neutered (can't say that I blame him). 

Here are some other detailed TNR instructions that I found helpful:
TNR Instructions

Good luck!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You could call a few vets and find out if they know anything. When my dog passed I had unused medicine and I brought them to the vet who told me they had a place they donated them to that picks them up.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Another idea might be to contact sales reps for the vets. I recently went to India to provide dental care to kids and I got a lot of meds, material, anesthesia, etc from a couple of reps. A lot of stuff that was about to expire or had been replaced with a different product. Might be worth a shot to contact a pharma rep. I'm sure the vets could give you contacts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

